
Reverse Engineering “Star Wars: Yoda Stories” (2014) - Ivoah
http://www.zachtronics.com/yoda-stories/
======
drewmate
It's amazing how much we take for granted now. It's not worth my time to
consider color palettes and manually encoding images in a binary blob, but to
the craftsmen and women who worked on this game, it really mattered. I'm
grateful that I can stand on the shoulders of giants and focus my attention on
other problems, but to me there is something romantic about working on such a
focused technical problem. For me, these are the amazing 'castles in the air'
that Fred Brooks was talking about.

[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Fred_Brooks](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Fred_Brooks)

------
mannewalis
About the car. The producer for Corvette Summer was Hal Barwood, who was also
the project leader for Yoda Stories.

------
Razengan
Also see it’s predecessor, Indiana Jones and His Desktop Adventures.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Jones_and_His_Deskto...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Jones_and_His_Desktop_Adventures)

~~~
sogen
Agreed, What a great mini game!

------
_pmf_
Fond memories. Boldly embraced the Windows 95 chrome.

